# The new kind of F2L competition



## cubeone (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello! This is a new kind of competition where you compete to see who can get the first two layers on a normal, 3x3 cube in the least number of moves. (using preferably the fridrich method) I don't care what color you start on, as long as you start on the color that was on the bottom face when you started the scramble. I also don't care if you do singles or averages, OH or not OH, as long as you post whether it was a single or average, OH or not OH. I also don't care how fast you do it, as long as you accurately count the number of moves you did it in. Anybody can start a new round with a new scramble, as long as it is posted ten or more days after the previous round was posted. Also, please don't give really easy scrambles, and if you start a new round, please don't compete in that round, because for all we know you could already know how to solve that scramble. I'll start round one:

R U F2 L D B U' R D B2 R U R U' U F 'D U L2 D2 F' M2 B L2 X4 L2 D R' U2


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 20, 2012)

Linear or non-linear?


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 20, 2012)

cubeone said:


> I'll start round one:
> 
> R U F2 L D B U' R D B2 R U R *U' U *F 'D U L2 D2 F' M2 B L2 *X4 *L2 D R' U2



Whut?


----------



## cubeone (Mar 20, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Whut?


Didn't notice the u' u. As for the x4, I was just trying to be funny


----------



## cubernya (Mar 20, 2012)

cubeone said:


> Hello! This is a new kind of competition where you compete to see who can get the first two layers on a normal, 3x3 cube in the least number of moves. (using preferably the fridrich method) I don't care what color you start on, as long as you start on the color that was on the bottom face when you started the scramble. I also don't care if you do singles or averages, OH or not OH, as long as you post whether it was a single or average, OH or not OH. I also don't care how fast you do it, as long as you accurately count the number of moves you did it in. Anybody can start a new round with a new scramble, as long as it is posted ten or more days after the previous round was posted. Also, please don't give really easy scrambles, and if you start a new round, please don't compete in that round, because for all we know you could already know how to solve that scramble. I'll start round one:
> 
> R U F2 L D B U' R D B2 R U R U' U F 'D U L2 D2 F' M2 B L2 X4 L2 D R' U2


 
Being CN means you choose after the scramble
For starting a round, the "easy scrambles" doesn't matter, as long as it isn't intentional...
Why can't we compete in the round we started; it's still a valid scramble.

Also, what's up with U' U, M2, and x4 in the scramble?


----------



## cubeone (Mar 20, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Linear or non-linear?


Whatever you prefer


----------



## cubeone (Mar 20, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Being CN means you choose after the scramble


 Okay, I guess I didn't word it very well. Change of rules: CN if you want, and you can compete in a round you started in.


----------

